# HDMI Ausgang bei nVidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti



## Crow1981 (20. Mai 2011)

Hi.

Ich überlege derzeit, mir ein neues System zusammenzustellen, bin aber nicht mehr ganz up-to-date. Wichtig für mich wäre, dass ich meinen PC über meine 5.1 Anlage laufen lassen kann. Meine Frage ist: Die nVidia GeForce GTX560 Ti verfügt ja über eine HDMI-Schnittstelle. Aber wird darüber auch der Sound übertragen? Wenn ja, wie kommuniziert die Grafikkarte mit dem Soundchip des Rechners? Das ist mir nicht ganz bewusst.

Grüße,
Crow1981


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2011)

HDMI überträgt immer Sound, sonst dürfte es kein HDMI sein   Bei den neueren Nvidia-Karten ist dann, wie bei AMD schon seit langem, ein eigener Soundchip integriert, das heißt dass die Grafikkarte den Sound macht und nicht mehr Dein onboardsound oder eine eingebaute Soundkarte.


----------

